# he shoulda just touched gloves



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)




----------



## kev3383 (Jan 10, 2010)

What an asshole that's what he gets,he will never live that1 down ha


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

OMG that was hilarious!!


----------



## ryanjvt (May 2, 2010)

lol just nearly pissed myself... what he get for being a dick and nt touchin gloves :tuf


----------



## Chris Griffiths (May 12, 2010)

hhahaha awsome!!! :thumb


----------



## jennife15 (Jul 18, 2010)

:tuf *How wonderful* :tuf


----------



## BRUN (Nov 4, 2009)

lol


----------



## Agentman (Jul 1, 2010)

Serves the rotten would be cheating bastard right. I hope small children point and laugh at him for the rest of his life!


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

even his own ?


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Especially his own!!! im cant stop watching it lol


----------



## ewrayzor (Jun 19, 2010)

you know, when I first watched that I didn't even realise that he put his glove up to fake the touch! It was only reading the other posts and then watching in slo mo that I saw it. Serves him right. I hate people that try things like that.

We have a guy at our judo club and when we're doing randori on the ground he nips and tickles when you're trying to hold him. I hate it. He says that it's just messing but he doesn't do it if he gets control, you know what I mean


----------



## futuremmachamp (Aug 3, 2010)

Serves him right, no matter what combat sport you do you ALWAYS touch gloves as a mark of respect and if you dont then you deserve a beating.


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

That is quality!


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

LOL I can't stop watching this.

(*dhoing!*)

You've been served. lol


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy (Jun 8, 2009)

ewrayzor said:


> you know, when I first watched that I didn't even realise that he put his glove up to fake the touch! It was only reading the other posts and then watching in slo mo that I saw it. Serves him right. I hate people that try things like that.
> 
> *We have a guy at our judo club and when we're doing randori on the ground he nips and tickles when you're trying to hold him. I hate it. He says that it's just messing but he doesn't do it if he gets control, you know what I mean*


I know what you mean, train in jujitsu which is mostly women, okay they are skilled in what they do but instead of actually rolling they claim it was meant to be a pressure point useage but is just really annoying, but when they roll with me they don't even bother because I'm like a small cola machine on legs :thumb


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

Full of gas with a small slot????.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

he got what he deserved lol - POW right in the kisser


----------



## hendy1992 (Aug 26, 2009)

I loled


----------



## Imy (Jul 20, 2007)

Ohlol.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

si-k said:


> full of gas with a small slot????.


bwha ha ha ha


----------



## ON TOP PROMOTIONS (Jun 8, 2010)

Magic!!


----------

